# Airbnb insurance



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Has anyone rented out their entire home through airbnb?
Thinking about doing it in August, and having trouble finding information on insurance. Not many insurers seem to acknowledge the existence of airbnb. 
Airbnb do have their host guarantee, but it isn't anywhere near comprehensive enough to cover all thats needed.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

If you've got one, first thing to do is check with your mortgage provider. They'll probably say you can't do it.


----------

